# MAJ de l'identifiant Apple



## yateich (19 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour

Depuis samedi , j'ai ce message qui s'affiche a l'écran et impossible de le faire disparaitre . Si je mets a jour l'identifiant , qu'est ce qu'il va faire ?

Merci


----------



## edenpulse (19 Juillet 2021)

Rien de spécial. Souvent il demande juste de remettre le mot de passe.


----------



## yateich (19 Juillet 2021)

Ça y est , c'est fait (ça m'énervé , ce message)  
Il m'a juste demandé mon mot de passe Apple et mon mot de passe administrateur


----------



## Danièle7 (29 Décembre 2022)

Personnellement, j'ai beau lui indiquer l'identifiant et le mot de passe, ça ne marche pas (ça fait comme si rien n'avait été fait, ça redonne l'écran d'avant, comme si rien fait).
Le SAV d'Apple me dit que sûrement Java en cause... Mais je ne vois pas comment.
Moi, j'ai plusieurs problèmes. J'ai celui-ci. J'ai Safari qui est passé aux carrés partout... et n'accepte plus tas de choses... J'ai mon washing qui ne se fait plus totalement (pas accès à tout). Ce, depuis la mise à jour d'Apple. Et je ne sais pas quoi faire...


----------

